
.NET Cross Platform UI Framework Survey from Microsoft - binarynate
https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/MJSNTYK
======
kristianp
How do we know this is from Microsoft? Is there a link to the survey from a
Microsoft property?

Edit: found a blog page: [https://devblogs.microsoft.com/dotnet/calling-all-
net-deskto...](https://devblogs.microsoft.com/dotnet/calling-all-net-desktop-
and-mobile-developers/)

------
binarynate
Originally spotted on the /r/dotnet subreddit:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/dotnet/comments/cnd0u5/net_cross_pl...](https://www.reddit.com/r/dotnet/comments/cnd0u5/net_cross_platform_ui_framework_survey_from/)

